# Terps take out the Tarheels!



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Dear UNC fans,

My unsincerest apologies for upsetting your chances for recieving a #1 seed in the NCAA tourney.

Regards,

NodakOutdoors and Montana's biggest Maryland Terrapins fan
aka... smalls


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

In addition, I will commit the message board faux pas by replying first to my own topic by saying....

"SUCK IT 870XPRS!"

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HAHA!!!!!!!!

It must hurt having been up by 13 with only 5 minutes to play and end up losing!!!!

HA HA HA HA HA AH AHA HA AH HA!!!!!

Tonight, I celebrate!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I will also agree to that, SUCK IT BABY

FEAR THE TURTLE


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Tator said:


> I will also agree to that, SUCK IT BABY
> 
> FEAR THE TURTLE


HA HA! THE DUKIES ARE NEXT!!!!

FOR ONCE I AGREE W/ TATOR! FEAR THE TURTLE!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

OH, DIDN'T YOU FIND OUT YET, I'M A TERP FAN NOW :lol:

uke: UNC


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

uke: UNC

uke: UNC

uke: UNC


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You kids need to learn how to play nice........laugh while you can. Still #1 in the ACC, still have a good chance at a #1 seed in the tourney. We'll see how your turtles do in the tourneys before we go to far with this. Just got done listening to your guys 1/2 dozen voicemails.

Go to _______!!!!

(fill in the blank yourselves)

P.S. BWW's next Sunday for the game (Carolina versus Puke)


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> Go to _______!!!!
> 
> (fill in the blank yourselves)


I'll take a stab at this...

Go to THE NCAA TOURNEY!!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> 870 XPRS said:
> 
> 
> > Go to _______!!!!
> ...


I was thinking someplace a little bit warmer, but that works too. Let me be the first to congratulate the terps on a 2nd round exit.

UNC was nice enough to help out a fellow ACC team and give them a signature win. Seriously though, storming the court against the 5th ranked team in the nation.....that's a little excessive isnt' it. I guess that just shows the respect that the terps have for the mighty.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

no disrespect at all IMO

teams storm the court all the time, trying to say that a #5 ranking is crappy vs an unranked team???? :roll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tator said:


> no disrespect at all IMO


I'm not saying there was any disrespect....i'm just getting at the fact that is was a regular season ACC game. UNC wasn't #1, that's when you generally see teams storm the court. I think Maryland was giving the heels too much respect if anything.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

too much respect for a team that WAS a potential #1 spot in the Nation

good thinkin :eyeroll:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

You'll get yours Sunday,,,do you think that the Tarheel fans should storm the court when #14 goes down??? I don't think so, but only 9 spots difference in the polls from what Maryland fans did.....

#8 v. #14....should be a event filled day of Miller Lite and wings, what time you want to head down to BWW's??


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

why would a team storm a court when they win vs a team ranked lower than them?????? ummmm, deeeeeeeee de deeeeeeeeeee

:withstupid:

uke: UNC

wings is on bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbotch, free miller to the winner

but order me a mcgolden after the game, I'd prefer that please


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

So your gonna buy me a miller for winning and i'm buying you a mcgolden as a departing gift???


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> Tonight, I celebrate!


You sober up yet??


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Apparently not!!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

oh boy. 'hit me with your best shot' fire away

Maryland is clearly on fire, keep this momentum going into the tourney, look out.

FEAR THE TURTLE

phew, good thing I'm a terp fan :beer:


----------

